# 1-test cypionate and 4-test cypionate by VPX



## DEE LOVE (Aug 5, 2003)

Anybody know anything about these products?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 5, 2003)

What do you want to know??


----------



## gopro (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DEE LOVE *_
> Anybody know anything about these products?



I was just about to post on these and then I saw your post! So far the feedback on these products have been phenomonal! In 6 weeks the average gain has been around 10 lbs. One guy at the office gained 20 lbs of lean mass in 6 weeks!! Now, VPX is coming out with a 4-Hydroxy-Test cyp. We are very happy with how well these products are performing in the real world!!


----------

